# Anyone Help?



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Right I am 17 and had my license for nearly 2 months, been looking for insurance on a mk4 Golf 1.4 and its just getting a bit stupid now, my cheapest quote has been £2700 which is just rediculous, now i am prepared to pay upto about £2400 but obviously would prefer it below £2000, live in the best postcode rating etc but i just cant get it cheaper, can any of the insurance people on here help me at all? Or does anyone have some tips for me?

Thank,

Daniel


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Try naming a female on your policy if that doesn't help try a 1.2 polo or fiesta instead.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Yeah tried that and it doesnt really help  also the 1.4 golf is the cheapest car i can find to insure, its cheaper than a group 1 1.0 corsa 

Suppose my only option is to ring up and try haggle them down and play them off each other


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Have you tried upping your excess to help?


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Make sure you dont over estimate your mileage as at the sort of premium the mileage will have a decent bearing on the price.

Have you tried admiral? they were always cheapest when I was young, £2,700 is a lot. I crashed in my first 4 weeks of driving back in 2000, when I came round to renewing I bought a faster car (Saxo VTR), had no no claims and also an accident! I paid £1,700 with Admiral that year.

Now £400 with protected NCD on my 120D M Sport..(27 now).

From memorary the lowest grouped cars tend to be fords, have you thought of a KA? Better than you might think and cheap to insure!


----------

